# Another one bites the dust



## DCBluesman (May 12, 2008)

BIC USA Inc. announced that the shutdown of the operations at the Sheaffer Pen</u> facility in Fort Madison, Iowa, will be completed in the spring of 2008, affecting approximately 40 employees. Sheafferâ€™s *fountain pen* assembly department will be moved to a third-party manufacturer in Asia. (April 17, 2008)


----------



## turned_for_good (May 12, 2008)

Well crap... 
...nuff said.[V]


----------



## holmqer (May 13, 2008)

Thats sad, I bet the folks over at Pendemonium (Also in Fort Madison) are bummed by this.


----------



## Ligget (May 13, 2008)

Thats a sad story Lou![V]


----------



## skiprat (May 13, 2008)

Yes it is sad. 
As two of the richest nations in the world, we only have ourselves to blame.

We want to earn more and pay less, no matter who it effects.


----------



## Tom McMillan (May 13, 2008)

Sad, sad, sad.  One day maybe it'll be realized that this is equivalent to shooting yerself in the foot.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (May 13, 2008)

Hmmmm... I KNOW I had a very long post in this thread last night??

In a nutshell, the Sheaffer Co. did a LOT of good when they transfered and they not only allowed three of the pen community repair guru's to buy old stock parts and tooling, they are authorized Sheaffer repair centers.  There are people in place who want to see this work and not just be another "close the door and turn off the lights" move.

Here is a link about the info: 
http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=59872

And one more link:
http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=58514


----------



## Ozzy (May 13, 2008)

It is sad. 

It's even sadder that these days, it seems to me anyways, that we've have all been happy swimming in the toilet and now some wiseguy has gone and flushed it.

It's like everybody is looking for something to believe in and forgotten all of the things that we believed in that made America so great. It really is sad that my kids will never know the America that I grew up in.


----------



## redfishsc (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tom McMillan_
> 
> Sad, sad, sad.  One day maybe it'll be realized that this is equivalent to shooting yerself in the foot.



Nah, they'll figure out it was shooting yerself in the head, not foot. 

Every day I get more and more fed up with chinese quality crap. 

Now that being said, as soon as Schaeffer starts cranking out rousy quarity chinese-grade fountain pens, folks will start looking elsewhere, perhaps even to a few of us (now if we could just figure out how to have truly American, or even truly German or Italian made parts, we'd be a lot better off).


----------

